# Clutch Noise



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Hello I have a 2005 3.5 SE. I have the 5-speed. This is kind of hard to explain, but I'll give it a shot. Sometimes when I take off on an incline from a dead stop, I get a weird noise and vibration out of my clutch pedal. It kinda sounds like squeaky brakes but not so high pitch. The sound immediately stops when I release the clutch all the way. It is very intermittent. It doesn't even happen every day. It also seems to happen when after having the clutch fully pressed for awhile and then slowly letting the clutch out. Like when u are parking and waiting for some one to move. I have taken it to the local stealership a few times complaining about the problem. But of coarse since they cant "duplicate the problem" they refuse to even look at it. My master cylinder was replaced awhile back because the clutch went straight to floor and wouldn't come up on its own. My car has around 11,000 miles and is completely stock. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I would take it back to the service dept you took it to originally and tell them they need to follow up on this. Sounds like the clutch isn't in perfect condition as it should have been before you took it back from them after the repair.


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Well now my clutch went completly dead. I limped the car back to the dealership. And then I was refused a rental. I cant believe it, I am so pissed off. Any help on what I should do with the dealership, cause now I have no car, and they said my parts are a week out. Please somebody help me!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I would have taken it back BEFORE it went out.

I would contact Nissan Customer Service and give them your story. They probably won't do anything for you, but at least you tried.

Also, read up on your local lemon law. If they don't fix it this time, you might be able to get a brand new car under the lemon law ruling.


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

I did take it back before it went out. I took it there on tuesday of last week to scheldule an appointment after my clutch really started acting up. They were finallly able to reproduce the noise, and schelduled an appointment for this thursday to replace the clutch :thumbdwn: . But my car didnt last that long.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Orangejello said:


> I did take it back before it went out. I took it there on tuesday of last week to scheldule an appointment after my clutch really started acting up. They were finallly able to reproduce the noise, and schelduled an appointment for this thursday to replace the clutch :thumbdwn: . But my car didnt last that long.


that sounded like the throwout bearing. did you find out what the noise turned out to be?


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Plot Thickens*

I retained an attorney today. :jump: I told him my story of the clutch, and the egr valve, and the paint chips. I don't know if I am supposed to talk about what we dicussed, so I wont.

I also called Nissan Consumer Affairs. But who knows what they are gonna do. 

Also I called the dearship today. To see what was up with my car. And now they are trying to tell me that the clutch is a "wear and tear" problem. The service adviser tried to say that since I knew the clutch was being replaced under warranty, that I went out and drove the hell out of the car to get the clutch to fail. THE NERVE!

I still havent found out what was causing the noise. 

One good note from the dealer, I should be getting a rental tommorow. :thumbup:

p.s. I forgot to mention that my egr valve was replaced 2 weeks ago


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey I have been doing another thread over at another website. I have been getting more responces over there, and I am getting tired of posting stuff twice and checking both websites.So heres the link
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2673566#post2673566


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm getting a rattling noise similar to the one you mentioned on the other website. However, mine happens right after shifting gears, particularly from 1st to 2nd. I'm guessing it's the throwout bearing, but not sure. Anybody else had that??

P.S. When merging onto steep hills, I use the ol' hand-brake method. Yeah, it's kinda pussy, I know, but it saves a lot of friction material on the clutch plate, and over time that saves me money.. so whatever.


----------

